# Tas. Scamander breaming revisited.



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is my version of events for the last 3 days.
After working late on Tuesday I managed to get up reasonable early on Thursday, and, after a scallop pie and a coffee @ St Marys arrived at the campsite about 11:30am.

Was tempted to set up on the waterfront property over the road, but Swandoully (not his real name) was already established on the same spot we'd used on the Anzac day trip, so I set up there instead.

The tide was in.


Swandoully turned up as I was setting up the 'yak and fiddling around. I thought he might have come back for lunch - but no - he was just saying g'day, and keen to get back amongst the fish. I like this bloke already!

After a bit more fiddle-farting around I was ready to launch too.
The fish were biting.
More than last time, but more small ones as well.
Made for a great afternoon session.

This one engulfed the lure.
Was bleeding badly, and little chance of getting the lure back without causing more damage. Oh well, we'll call him "entree".


Then another decent one:


And a tiddler:


Another decent one:


And another:



Then it was time for dinner.
Knocked a couple of fillets of "entree" and Swandoully worked his magic on them.
They were too delicious to last long enough for a photo...

He also did us some nibblies while dinner cooked:


Then we finished with a roast rack of lamb.


After a beer or a wine or 3 we called it a night.

Day 2 dawned, and a bit later I surfaced.

SD already had the water boiling and my coffee was ready before I even finished getting dressed.
I like this bloke!

We launched about 8:30 and the fish were still biting:







Conditions were awful.


And some of the fish were smallish.


My "cheap" lures worked a treat. $10 a pop - I'm ordering some more!


Eventually something bigger smashed me. Peeled some line off my little 1-3kg outfit. Ran for the bank. Spun the 'yak in a circle and generally ran amock. Was this the 40 I'd been hoping for?

No. Not even close, but a very fat, healthy fish nonetheless. My best for the trip so far.


Hopefull SD will send me some pics of that one also.

Did I mention the tough conditions and the hardships we had to cope with this day?




Somewhere along the way SD caught a good tailor. He radioed me to come and help with the ID and measuring. I didn't get a pic - he was filming it. I dutifully pointed out the sharp teeth to him. About 30 minutes later the bleeding stopped...

He got another bigger one too.
That evening we had another bream entree, followed by roast beef ala weber with spuds and whole roasted onions, peas and gravy. Bloody delicious if I do say so myself. Washed down with some beer/s and/or red wine/s...

More stories around the campfire and bedtime.

Day 3 - today.
I rose about 7:30. Had a bit of a headache. Must have been the loud music the previous evening...
Had planned on just dressing and fishing then coming back for a feed - but it was p###ing down, so I had a coffee. The rain eased, so I launched. SD was packing up, he'd been there since Monday, and didn't feel the need to fish today.

By the end of the first straight I'd caught 4 fish. 3 "just size" bream, and a little luderick.









Wow! What a hot bite! This is going to be good.

30 minutes later I saw the next fish - as I spooked it. Hadn't had a touch.

Time for a lure change.

At least the scenery was scenic...




A bit later my perseverance was rewarded.
This is a good one!
After a few good runs and lunges I had him safely in the net.



He just wouldn't lie still long enough for a photo on the lie detector, but I'm calling 37 fork.



Then it was sangs for lunch, pack up, and go home.



Just in time to beat the long-weekend rush.


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Great report, some great looking water. Not bad looking camp food either !


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Great report.
But the big question.
Where can I get one of those Swandoullies?


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Can't give you an exact location JF, but NZ, WA and Tas. would be good places to start looking.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Very entertaining report.

Would like to see some more.

Regards

Ian


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thumbs up Spork.

Makes me want to come to Tassie, now! Hang on, it's winter  ... might wait for the summer  .

Very good report. Has it all ... fish, fine food and wine, fantastic scenery. Thanks for posting.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Trevor.
I forgot the comedy bit...
SD sent me a pic from his GoPro.
He hadn't caught or seen tailor before, so I was pointing out the sharp teeth to him.
Bugger latched on!



:shock:


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

here's the vid.


----------

